# IronMagLabs ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx - Dosing



## Logman (May 17, 2012)

So going to hit some Halo Extreme pretty soon and will be using Cycle Support.  I see people pre-load this and I also see the recommended dosage at 2 to 4 caps.  Just wondering how many caps I should be popping throughout the cycle so I can be sure to buy enough.  2 caps a day would see me through the cycle on one bottle.  On 4 caps I'll need two bottles etc.  Cheers.


----------



## heavyiron (May 17, 2012)

2 caps ACS daily is fine. If I'm pushing the oral doses hard I up it to 3 caps daily but that's rare.


----------



## Logman (May 17, 2012)

Awesome, cheers.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 18, 2012)

I usually run 2 caps a day year round.  When I run orals I try to use 4 caps a day but Halo is very mild compared to most you should be fine with 2 a day.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2012)

ACS is the best value cycle support product hands down!


----------



## packers6211 (May 19, 2012)

Yeah same here 4 caps daily when on ph. Cycle support si solid as it gets and well respected.


----------



## easymoneymike (May 20, 2012)

2 daily on cycle, 4 when on orals.  Halo is pretty mild so 2 is fine.  If it was DMZ or Dbol I'd up it to 4, esp with the DMZ.  It turns my stomach sometimes if I take it first thing in the morning.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 21, 2012)

2 caps a day, every day and I'm g2g.


----------



## Logman (May 23, 2012)

If I was to dose 4 a day, should I do 2 AM and 2 PM?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2012)

Logman said:


> If I was to dose 4 a day, should I do 2 AM and 2 PM?



I prefer to split it AM/PM, it may not make a difference though


----------



## Ezskanken (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if splitting the doses will help another member who was spiking in the middle of the night, bp wise...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 23, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I wonder if splitting the doses will help another member who was spiking in the middle of the night, bp wise...



They could try taking their dose of 2 at night and see if that helps.


----------



## Logman (May 23, 2012)

Sweet, cheers.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 24, 2012)

You're welcome, always here to help.


----------

